# Victorinox Swisstool X comments



## IanJ (Jan 25, 2006)

I just got myself a Swisstool X to replace my aging Craftsman multitool (Sears number 45521, at a guess, now gone from stores), and wanted to make a few observations. Some of these are repeats, some I haven't seen elsewhere.

First, this thing is _solid_. Every review I've read has mentioned that, and with good reason. What none of them have mentioned, though is that the lock-back position is not all that solid feeling. This was surprising to me, but I found that some of the blades wiggle a bit in their locked positions. It's not a big deal, but it detracts just a little bit from the feeling of well-engineered quality. I still think it's a damned solid tool. Makes the Craftsman feel old and very creaky.

Everyone talks about how big and heavy this thing is. I agree. It looks like someone fed my Craftsman growth hormones or something, which is kind of amusing. What I _didn't_ find was that it was too big or too heavy. I don't really notice the difference in weight or size once it's on my belt. I wear a multitool every day, so I'm used to having some weight there. Interestingly, the Vic is actually no thicker than the Craftsman (which I figured it would be, with the much higher tool count in the Vic). It's just longer and wider.

The Victorinox comes with a very nice looking nylon pouch, but with a snap instead of velcro. I haven't found much problem using the snap, but I like velcro better. Then, my snap broke today. What!? I've only had this thing a few days (got it on Monday this week, it's Wednesday now)! Well, I have to carry the thing somehow, and this pouch is still basically functional... I dug around and found a snap kit I bought for another project and installed a new snap. The new snap actually feels better than the Vic-provided snap, but it doesn't have the clever Victorinox logo. Oh well. Still, it's a bit surprising that the pouch should suffer from this very basic fault. I'm not worried enough about it to try for a replacement -- I just want it to work, which it does again.

The best review I read (from an outdoor/preparedness website) complained of the plier jaws being too short-n-stubby, and not needle-nosed enough for their tastes. I disagree, I think it's perfectly acceptable. If you need real needle-nosed pliers, grab your tool kit. These pliers are very sturdy, and match the rest of the tool well. I'd take them longer, but I'm happy with what Victorinox have provided. Interestingly, the plier jaw faces are actually parallel with each other when the pliers are opened about 1mm. Fully closed, the tips of the jaws touch, but not further toward the pivot.

Moving any of the blades or unfolding the handles is indeed an exercise in conveying that "precise" feeling. It all clicks into place, and aside from the odd locked-back wiggle (I just checked, it's more an impression of movement than actual movement), everything moves just right.

The choice of blades on the Swisstool X is kind of strange, and probably not what I'd get if I could custom-build a tool (_why_ does no one offer that yet!?). For instance, a chisel? Four different flathead screwdrivers? On the other hand, hooray for scissors (finally!). Dunno if I'll ever use the woodsaw, but it seems like a useful thing to have. My use is almost purely urban/computer tech.

For less than $60 shipped (from multitoolsonline.com, I'm sure there are other good deals out there), I think it's well worth it. I spent $35 on my Craftsman years ago, and it's stood up well, but I'm very pleased with the Swisstool X. No qualms about replacing the Craftsman.

For reference, the blades on the Craftsman (which don't lock) are:

Side 1:
Awl
#2 Phillips screwdriver
Can/bottle opener (if you don't mind your bottle caps being well-shredded)

Side 2:
Coarse/fine file
Small flathead screwdriver (3/16")
Lanyard tab
Medium flathead screwdriver (1/4")
Clip point knife

The pliers are much narrower and longer than the Swisstool's. The wire cutter is a cruel joke, it'll only cut big, solid wire. Try anything stranded and you just flatten and stretch the wire out. On the Swisstool, the wire cutter is actually sharp, and useful.

I'm happy to answer any questions or clarify anything. Hope this has been useful.


----------



## 22HERTZ (Jan 25, 2006)

What made you try the Swisstool instead of Leatherman?


----------



## soupman67 (Jan 26, 2006)

I have the swiss tool I like it .But now I am thinking leatherman wave with the one handed knife opening which looks good.


----------



## IanJ (Jan 26, 2006)

> What made you try the Swisstool instead of Leatherman?



Like the Craftsman, all the blades on the Swisstool are accessible with the pliers closed. Leatherman will continue to annoy me as long as you have to open the pliers to get to some of the tools. Particularly the current crop, where you have to open the pliers to get the screwdrivers out. My most-used implements are the Phillips screwdriver and the awl (if I didn't have a sharp awl, that would be replaced by the knife blade). With the Swisstool, I'll add the scissors to that list. Having to take extra steps to get those tools out would bug me.

Other than that, I really like the looks of some of the Leatherman models. If they designed their tools so you could get to everything with the pliers closed, I probably would have gotten a Leatherman.


----------



## Bhustan (Jan 26, 2006)

IanJ said:


> The Victorinox comes with a very nice looking nylon pouch, but with a snap instead of velcro. I haven't found much problem using the snap, but I like velcro better. Then, my snap broke today. What!? I've only had this thing a few days (got it on Monday this week, it's Wednesday now)! Well, I have to carry the thing somehow, and this pouch is still basically functional... I dug around and found a snap kit I bought for another project and installed a new snap. The new snap actually feels better than the Vic-provided snap, but it doesn't have the clever Victorinox logo. Oh well. Still, it's a bit surprising that the pouch should suffer from this very basic fault. I'm not worried enough about it to try for a replacement -- I just want it to work, which it does again.



I had the exact same thing happen to me about 3 days after getting my Swisstool X. I could not find a compatible replacement snap locally, so I called their customer service line. They told me to send in the pouch and broken button pieces. I spent the $4 to mail it and sent it in last week. We'll see how long it takes to get a replacement. Hopefully they send me a pouch with a velcro closure...I don't trust their snaps.

Nice review. I'd agree to all of your points. I have several LMs, Gerbers, a SOG Powerlock and the Swisstool X. I find the Swisstool to be very high quality in comparison to all these. The SOG and Swisstool are tied in my mind, with a slight edge going to the Swisstool.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## mahoney (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't dismiss that chisel quite so quickly. Soon after I ground the chisel on my Swisstool X into a flat version of a #3 Phillips screwdriver, I ended up needing something like a chisel... I think I might have ended up needing that chisel almost as often as I've needed to tighten #3 Phillips screws. 
Do be carefull when using your Swisstool on high torque jobs, I've twisted one of the implements on mine pretty badly. It bent back OK, but the steel seems a bit softer than the stuff my old Leatherman's made out of.


----------



## ckl (Jan 27, 2006)

I think swisstool rs is better. Because AFAIK, the "steel" plating in the file of swisstool x can be worn out...


----------



## IanJ (Jan 27, 2006)

> I had the exact same thing happen to me about 3 days after getting my Swisstool X. I could not find a compatible replacement snap locally



For what it's worth, I went to a local store called Seattle Fabrics, which specializes in outdoor fabrics (and stuff). They had two different snap kits, and I got the el-cheapo one, since I figured I'd use it maybe 2-3 times. I think it was about $9, and included the setting die, flaring tool, and maybe 8-10 complete snaps (four pieces each). The better kit was $30 or $40, and apparently included a much better set of tools for setting the snaps.

The snaps in the kit didn't fit with the Vic snap, so I had to replace both sides. This necessitated cutting a hole in the liner of the pouch to get the "male" side of the snap out (and the Swisstool itself was fine to yank off the outer half of the male side). The result is that I have a shiny silver button instead of the clever Victorinox logo, but the snap feels way better, and is easier to get snapped. I wouldn't have done the upgrade if the original snap had stayed whole, but I'm happier with this snap.



> Don't dismiss that chisel quite so quickly



Good to know. I wasn't going to modify it, I just figured I'd never use it. Maybe now that I have it, I'll come across a million uses for it. Only time will tell.


----------



## Perfectionist (Jan 27, 2006)

Double Post ! DELETE !


----------



## Perfectionist (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a SwissTool and reckon its seriously impressive ..... but have now left it for duty in my garage toolbox ..... 

I EDC a Leatherman Charge Ti ..... smaller, lighter, one-hand-opening blade, CM154 steel, Belt Clip =


----------



## SolarFlare (Jan 27, 2006)

I EDC the swiss tool rescue, you do get a custom choice with the swiss tool. I could of chose a file or some other blade (I think there are 3) but went for the seatbelt cutter, not cause I want to cut seat belts but that blunt point is nice for skinnin. I've said this before, and will say it again, there is no comparison with the leatherman (wave, charge) and swiss tool. The swiss tool kicks leathermans ***, better steel, better choice of blades and most importantly better built. There are, however some superb inovations in the new wave an xti, one handed opening is an excellent feature (shame the blade wobbles all over the place) but then there are some drawbacks, ya still have to open the thing up to access certain tools, it feels flimsy in comparison to the swiss tool, all the edges are harsh, which brings me to my major gripe with victorinox. As good as I think the swiss tool is in comparison to the wave and charge (and yes I do have all 3) the swiss tool is too "finished" I don't know why they have to make everything so shiny, it dulls the bite of the philips screwdriver, its all just too smooth. Tools need to fit and that edginess usually fits better than that "smoothinesss"  ask the ladies


----------



## Norm (Jun 15, 2006)

The Swiss Tool I have purchased in Australia came with a very nice leather case with a magnetic snap.


----------



## morituri (Jun 15, 2006)

My SwissTool RS came with a leather holster (velcro) that had a slot for a AAA Minimag. Since I upgraded my Minimag with the SMJLED, it's become a powerful combo. The SwissTool is really solid, and has withstood many drops and knocks.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 15, 2006)

Victorinox has a slam dunk on 3 features combined that I don't think are matched anywhere: tools that all lock, and that can all be accessed in the closed position, and that don't clump as you open them. Really depends on how you use your tool, but I don't think Leatherman or anyone else have a tool that combines all three features. For the way I use my multitool, they make the Victorinox a good choice for me. Ironically, all I have are Leathermans that I bought years ago, but I'd probably go for a Swisstool Spirit were I to get another multitool. 

Joe


----------



## CLHC (Jun 15, 2006)

Nice "magnetic snap" holster *Norm*! And as *Joe Talmadge* said regarding the Swisstool Spirit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Norm (Jun 25, 2006)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Victorinox has a slam dunk on 3 features combined that I don't think are matched anywhere: tools that all lock, and that can all be accessed in the closed position, and that don't clump as you open them. Really depends on how you use your tool, but I don't think Leatherman or anyone else have a tool that combines all three features. For the way I use my multitool, they make the Victorinox a good choice for me. Ironically, all I have are Leathermans that I bought years ago, but I'd probably go for a Swisstool Spirit were I to get another multitool.
> 
> Joe



I'd like to second everything Joe said in his post.


----------



## IanJ (Jun 28, 2006)

It's interesting, I was never annoyed by the "clumping" of tools on my previous multitool. I definitely see the advantage, but it never would have occurred to me to worry about it.

Several months on, and I still really like the Swisstool. The snap I installed is still going strong, with no indications it'll give up any time soon. As expected, the three most-used tools are the awl (which I use for coarse-cutting, like opening boxes, since I never seem to need an actual awl), the Phillips screwdriver, and the scissors. The pliers come out occasionally, usually while working on a motorcycle or computer. I end up pulling this thing out at least once a day in a normal week.

I still highly recommend the Swisstool X if you think the specs meet your needs.


----------

